# I may get me some bees next spring



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

I'm going into my 3rd year keeping bees, and really enjoying it. They make for interesting livestock.


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

Im wondering if this is any kind of a deal ... 
http://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=90&products_id=945


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

And how many bees make a swarm anyway ?


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

WOW !!! TUFF CROWD !


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

:spinsmiley:


----------



## johng (Feb 14, 2009)

Most kits come with things you really don't need. You are better off just buying the things you need. If you are going to get bees now is the time to order them. See if you have a local bee club. That is a great place to meet local beeks and learn how to care for your bees. They may even have a few people that sell nucs. If not go ahead and order your bees from one of the package producers. There are many all over S.E. GA. and Northern CA. 

As far as what equipment to get. You still have sometime to decide on what you need. Most bees are ready for shipment April and May. In the meantime you need to decide if you want to use 8 or 10 frame equipment. Whether you want to use the standard deep hive bodies with medium supers or whether you want to use all 8frame mediums. You have lots of reading to do and lots of decision to make.


----------



## johng (Feb 14, 2009)

Swarms can be different sizes, any where from just a few 100 to several pounds for bees.
Some people call a 3lb package of bees a swarm. I think a 3lb package has around 10,000 bees.


----------



## Home Harvest (Oct 10, 2006)

Beekeeping isn't a cheap hobby to get into. Most of the gear will last many years, but it isn't cheap. You can save money in the beginning by making do with some things.

I agree with the advice to try and find a local club. A mentor will go a long way toward avoiding expensive rookie mistakes. A local bee supply store would be useful to you as well. Online prices might be better, but as a newcomer some personal service may be even more valuable.

Of course you should read, read, and read some more. Depending on what you plan to do with your hives and honey there are different management techniques you can use. If you plan to use the honey from just a couple of hives, a top bar hive is probably least expensive to start with, you can likely build one yourself, plus you won't need an extractor. The downside is that your bees will need to rebuild the comb after each harvest, so you won't get as much honey.

I hope that helps. I haven't been called shy in years,


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

J.T.M. said:


> And how many bees make a swarm anyway ?


* * * * * * * *
a drone and a worker, although I've never seen one that small before,

I have observed a number that could be held in the palm of one hand!

Doubtful that they would ever become established as a "normal" and

functioning colony that could make enough bees and honey to go into

a northern winter and survive to the springtime without outside help,

but there they were nonetheless! Reproduction is a powerful force.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

johng said:


> Most kits come with things you really don't need. You are better off just buying the things you need.


You can replace "need" with "want", and the sentence is still true.

To elaborate a bit, the kit shown in the link has plastic foundation. Many beeks, especially hobbyists, prefer wax foundation.

The kit contains only one box (you're gonna need more) - a 10-frame deep. Do you want 10-frame equipment, or would you prefer 8-frame? Do you want to use deeps, or would you prefer mediums?

I recommend getting a smoker with a guard (or "shield"):
http://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=44

It's well worth the effort to learn what these differences are _before_ spending money.


----------



## Dustin (Apr 20, 2011)

I've been looking at building Phil Chandler's top bar hive when (IF, somedays I think I'll never own my homestead) I get a place. Read about it in DIY Projects for the Self-Sufficient Homestead.

So I did a google search to provide a link for you a found a sweet deal. You can download Mr. Chandler's book for free!

http://www.lulu.com/us/en/shop/phil...ld-a-top-bar-hive/ebook/product-15321150.html


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Usally by the end of March all package bee suppliers are sold out. You some times can find nucs for sale later in some areas.

Read this thread.
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/li.../391373-so-you-think-you-want-bee-keeper.html

Lot of good information in there. Do a search for your states bee club where you may find information on clubs local to your area.
I recoment you jopin a club at first to gain some verbal experince.


 Al


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

Dustin said:


> I've been looking at building Phil Chandler's top bar hive when (IF, somedays I think I'll never own my homestead) I get a place. Read about it in DIY Projects for the Self-Sufficient Homestead.
> 
> So I did a google search to provide a link for you a found a sweet deal. You can download Mr. Chandler's book for free!
> 
> http://www.lulu.com/us/en/shop/phil...ld-a-top-bar-hive/ebook/product-15321150.html


This is what I did. It was so easy. I had never picked up a power tool before and I build two hives. They cost almost nothing to make. The best thing about top bar hives is that there is no heavy lifting and that's HUGE when your getting older or have a bad back!!! The only tools I have are a hive tool, a spray bottle of water and a bee suit. 

Check out this site. http://www.biobees.com/index.php

They have a great forum for natural beeks too!


----------

